# mefferts 4x4



## stevethecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

Okay so.How many weeks would it take for shipping if i live in the united arab emirates?(middle east)

what's better white or black?

what's better free air mail or registered airmail?


----------



## LNZ (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't judge UAE delivery rates but I can tell you this. 

Registered mail usually requires you to sign that you actually got the item and the company actually sent it you. This is usually more expensive and faster than normal mail. But it gives piece of mind to the buyer.

Normal airmail is cheaper but slower and does not have proof of delivery that registered mail does.

I have heard that a white Mefferts 4x4 (or it's cloned Clefferts form) is superior from watching lots of Youtube videos.


----------



## stevethecuber (Aug 16, 2009)

oww,ok thanks
mefferts.com has free shipping worldwide with airmail
and registered mail is like 2$ only
they also have ems(30$) but i can wait


----------



## JNuber (Aug 16, 2009)

I think that the meffert 4x4 sucks it is inferior to my standards


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 16, 2009)

JNuber said:


> I think that the meffert 4x4 sucks it is inferior to my standards



then what 4x4 do you prefer


----------



## JNuber (Aug 16, 2009)

I dunno I can't find one good enough for my skills but definitly not the mefferts


----------



## JNuber (Aug 16, 2009)

just had to point it out...


----------



## cookingfat (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL, JNuber !


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 16, 2009)

JNuber said:


> I think that the meffert 4x4 sucks it is inferior to my standards



Have you tried a smooth Meffert's or QJ 4x4x4 before?


----------



## soccerking813 (Aug 18, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> LOL, JNuber !



You were allowed to change your name? I wasn't allowed to.:confused:


----------



## jonny guitar (Aug 18, 2009)

JNuber said:


> I think that the meffert 4x4 sucks it is inferior to my standards



I disagree....my times dropped a little when I switched from Rubiks to Eastsheen and significantly when I switched from Eastsheen to Mefferts. I have a white and black Mefferts and both of them are great; I have already owned them for longer than my Rubiks or Eastsheens lasted and they show no signs of quality issues.


----------



## CubeNoob1668 (Aug 18, 2009)

dude that's J*N*uber. lol everything he says is pretty ridiculous so don't een bother disputing his comments


----------



## shelley (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay, seriously? Expert topics? Really?

Normally I just move these into the proper subforum when I come across them, but I had to comment on this one. Come on, man. Use some common sense.


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm thinking of changing from ES 4x4 to something else as it clogs a bit. What do you think, which is the best choice.
Recenty everybody sais, Meffert's is the best. I cannot understand something: Meffert's is the same construction as the old Rubik's one, isn't it?! When I changed to ES from Rubik's 2 years ago, it was because it popped. Does Meffert's pop?! If not, what could be the reason/difference?


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 19, 2009)

Mefferts doesn't pop, or atleast mine doesn't. Although I don't own a Rubik's, I have tried the *new* one and the Mefferts is much better turning wise, with less lock-ups and better corner cutting. They've basically improved on the ball mechanism.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2009)

I have the white and black Meffert's. The white breaks in faster, and becomes a great cube. I never never experience a pop on my white or black. The black is okay, but not as good as the white.

Comes down to what you like mostly. They are both great cubes.

As far as shipping goes, it only took about 1 1/2 weeks to get to me (East coast United States).


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 19, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> They've basically improved on the ball mechanism.




False. They have downgraded. It is the pre tooled Rubik's.


----------



## Kolraz (Aug 19, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Kolraz said:
> 
> 
> > They've basically improved on the ball mechanism.
> ...



Oh, I see. My mistake, I didn't know that.


----------



## Robert-Y (Aug 19, 2009)

@Istvan: This video might explain it, I asked a similar question in this forum a few months ago


----------



## Pitzu (Aug 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> @Istvan: This video might explain it, I asked a similar question in this forum a few months ago



Thank you! Now I see the difference. However their concept is the same, they have different construction. I have only 2 more questions:

Do you think it's easy to remove tiles from Meffert's 4x4?! I feel it a bit big for me. And if I choose white cube I shoud replace black tiles to white stickers.

The video doesn't contain anything about QJ 4x4. I found it in another topic: here (Why are there so many similar topics?!)
What do you think about QJ? Is it better than Meffert's?!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Aug 23, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> Do you think it's easy to remove tiles from Meffert's 4x4?! I feel it a bit big for me. And if I choose white cube I shoud replace black tiles to white stickers.



It is. I removed them off one. Just pry a knife under the tiles and they pop off.

As far as what stickers go, whichever you prefer.


----------



## jcuber (Aug 24, 2009)

JNuber isn't me, and he seems to be giving me a worse name. I hope that the n/a post count he has means his account is deleted.


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Aug 26, 2009)

Pitzu said:


> (Why are there so many similar topics?!)


Because nobody uses the search function  :fp


----------

